# Strand-Angeln / Big Game / Kenia Diani Beach



## Cockpit

Hallo Chracks,

ich bin Anfang Dez. 08 in Diani Beach in Kenia. (Hotel: Southern Plam Beach Resort)

Lohnt es sich das eigene Angelzeugs (z.B. Hecht und Pilk-Ruten) dorhin mitzunehmen? Gibt es vom Strand aus Möglichkeiten (mit kleinem Boot) hinterm Riff zu Angeln ? oder direkt am Strand?

Oder ist nur eine Tagestour in den Pemba-Channel oder von Malindi aus interessant?

Wer war schon mal dort und kann mir bitte Tips geben?

Danke im Voraus.

Petri Heil / Hakuna Matata

Pit


----------



## zandermouse

*AW: Strand-Angeln / Big Game / Kenia Diani Beach*

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall ein Boot,
um hinter das Barriere-Riff zu kommen.
Also vom Strand aus angeln ist nicht so
empfehlenswert. 
Was ist eigendlich eine Hechtrute ? Ich fange
meine Hechte immer mit meiner Zanderpeitsche
und die reicht dafür auch völlig aus.
Lass die anderen Ruten am besten auch zu Hause. Ich fürchte,
dass Du Dich neu ausstatten musst. Schon ein 10kg Wahoo
macht aus Deinen Pikruten ein Mikadospiel. Das habe
ich selbst erlebt. So 'nen schlappen Dorsch hochzukurbeln
ist was anderes, als in 10 Sekunden 300 m Schnur von der
Rolle gerippt zu bekommen.#q
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle eine Handleine, Haken und
Zeug zum Riggen mitnehmen und versuchen mich mit
den einheimischen Fischern anzufreunden. :q

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Strand-Angeln / Big Game / Kenia Diani Beach*

Grüß dich Pit,

vergiss dein ganzes Hechtangelgerät, das kannst du in Kenya für nichts gebrauchen.

Die beste Marlinlokation in Kenya ist der Pembe Channel, der in erreichbarer Nähe von Diani liegt. Malindi kannst du von Diani aus nur in einer Tagerstour erreichen.

Aber auch in Diani kannst du zum Big Gamen rausfahren. Auf allen ernsthaften Big Game Booten, brauchst du nichts an Gerät mitzubringen. Und bitte nimm dir kein Beach Boot, das kostet dich auch Geld und du wirst garantiert nichts fangen.

Suche im Internet nach www.dianibeach.co.uk/deepsea*fishing*.htm
da findest du alle Adressen der KASAC (Kenya Assosication of Sea Angling Clubs)  da kannst du überall buchen und bist auf jeden Fall in den besten Händen. 

Viel Glück und viel Vergnügen, in Kenya geht beim Hochseeangeln immer etwas und Dezember ist schon Hochsaison !!!

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Strand-Angeln / Big Game / Kenia Diani Beach*

Was Zandermaus meint ist, das du mit deiner Hechtrute nicht zum Gig Game Fischen antretten braucht ,ist schon wahr.Leider kenne ich den Strand u.die nahere Umgebung nicht.Aber aus meinen Erfahrungen,von vielen anderen Länder im Tropischen Klima(Süd u.Zentralamerika ) weiss ich das, man auch am Strand Fische fangen kannst.#6 Es sind keine Wahoos o.sonstige 1000 Dollarfische ;+ ,aber mit etwas Glück u.Geschick hat man auch so sein Spass  |rolleyes.Es geht ja nicht immer um die Grossen.Ich selber miete mir dann, ein Boot mit der richtigen Ausrüstung,,:k ,,was als Anfänger überhaut das Einzigste ist ,was Sinn hat.So eine Tour mit einer angagierten Crow, gibt dir u.deiner Famiele ein echten Eindruck ins Big Game Fischen u.mit etwas Glück ein unvergessliches Erlebniss.Wenn du Fragen hast, was man an der Playa braucht u.wo man Fische suchen muss,kann ich dir einige Tips geben. Ich würde lieber eine unpassende Angel dabei haben u.versuchen damit zurecht zukommen ,als ohne zu reisen. Auch eins noch ; damit ich nicht immer mit ausgebufften einheimischen Fischern :g klar kommen muss, was erst geht, wenn sie dich länger kennen u.akzetieren :m,habe ich auf meinen Reisen immer ein Kajak(Schlauchboot) dabei.Ist zwar etwas umständlich #d ,aber jedes mal ,wenn ich damit auf dem Wasser bin, weiss ich das es die Mühe wert war.:vik:Stelle auch mal ein Paar Fotos von mein Reisekajak ins Board.G. Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Strand-Angeln / Big Game / Kenia Diani Beach*

Hallo Tortugaf,

deine Erfahrungen in allen Ehren, aber Kenya scheinst du nur vom Hörensagen zu kennen.

Vor der gesamten Kenya Küste sind überall 3 - 5 (in Worten drei bis fünf) Riffwannen vorgelagert. Diese fallen bei Ebbe teilweise oder ganz trocken. Vor den Riffen gibt es eine anständige Dünung und Brecher.

D.H. mit deinenm Kajak mußt du dir ersteinmal  einen Tidekalender besorgen, damit du überhaupt weißt wann du über die Riffe  rein und raus kannst.

Es gibt nur deshalb sowenige und soweit voneinander  entfernte Angelcenter, weil an allen anderen Stellen in Kenya ein Ausfahren über die Riffwände unmöglich ist.

Das Fischen innerhalb der Riffe vom Strand aus habe ich natürlich auch schon probiert, sagen wir mal so, wenn ich einen Pfund oder KG schweren Fisch gekauft habe um Fetzen daraus zu schneiden, habe ich anschließend mühsam  und in Stunden 1-2  100Gramm schwere Fische damit gefangen, wer das mag !! ??

Besser ist es bei Ebbe auf die Riffe zu gehen und  in den zurückbleibenden Wasserlöchern, die Aquarienfische zu beobachten. Ein echt erlebenswertes Schauspiel und mit vernünftigen Schuhen allemal ungefährlicher als auf den überspülten Riffen im Kajak sein Leben zu riskieren.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Tortugaf

*AW: Strand-Angeln / Big Game / Kenia Diani Beach*

Warum so auf gebracht Marlin,was stört dich.Versuch doch einfach mal die Anwort gelassender zusehn.Ich bitte dich doch einfach mein Beitrag u.die Frage in Ruhe zu lesen.Ich habe nicht gesagt er soll sich ein Kajak in den Koffer packen u damit über die Riffkanten fahren u.sein Leben riskieren.An Anfang schrieb ich auch das ich diesen Strand nicht kenne .Ja u.das man auch mit dem Fischen auf Kleine, glückliche Stunden erleben kann , ist ja bekanntlich auch möglich.Die Frage ist nicht ausschliesslich eine Big Game Frage gewessen,die wir im gleichen Sinne beantwortet haben.Es gibt fast immer eine Mölichkeit Fische zufangen auch mit einer Hechtrute.Bis jetzt hatte ich es nie bereut eine Rute im Gepäck zuhaben,aber schon oft, keine bei mir zutragen.Was ich mir dann dort,zB.Cuba, für Krücken gekauft habe um etwas angel können,vergesse ich lieber.Deshalb rate ich im Zweifel doch eine ,einzustecken.Ich bin auch gerne so unterwegs am Wasser u probiere einige Sachen aus,ohne eine grossartige Fangerwartung zu haben u.glücklich über die so verbrachte Zeit.  #6 In der Nacht.hat man auch bessere Chancen, vor allem in flachen Wasser.Selbst mit ein -oder ablaufen Wasser kann man grossere Fisch fangen als 100 gr Was machen denn die einheimischen ,wie fangen die ihre Fische ? Ich kenne diese Küste nicht,wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast ,was ich auch geschrieben hatte,also bitte ich doch einfach nachsichtiger zu sein. G.Tortugaf:vik:


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout

*AW: Strand-Angeln / Big Game / Kenia Diani Beach*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Warum so auf gebracht Marlin,was stört dich.Versuch doch einfach mal die Anwort gelassender zusehn.Ich bitte dich doch einfach mein Beitrag u.die Frage in Ruhe zu lesen.Ich habe nicht gesagt er soll sich ein Kajak in den Koffer packen u damit über die Riffkanten fahren u.sein Leben riskieren.An Anfang schriebt ich auch das ich diesen Strand nicht kenne .Ja u.das man auch mit dem Fischen auf Kleine, glückliche Stunden erleben kann , ist ja bekanntlich auch möglich.Die Frage ist nicht ausschliesslich eine Big Game Frage gewessen,die wir im gleichen Sinne beantwortet haben.Es gibt fast immer eine Mölichkeit Fische zufangen auch mit einer Hechtrute.Bis jetzt hatte ich es nie bereut eine Rute im Gepäck zuhaben,aber schon oft, keine bei mir zutragen.Was ich mir dann dort,zB.Cuba, für Krücken gekauft habe um etwas angel können,vergesse ich lieber.Deshalb rate ich im Zweifel doch eine ,einzustecken.Ich bin auch gerne so unterwegs am Wasser u probiere einige Sachen aus,ohne eine grossartige Fangerwartung zu haben u.glücklich über die so verbrachte Zeit.  #6 In der Nacht.hat man auch bessere Chancen, vor allem in flachen Wasser.Selbst mit ein -oder ablaufen Wasser kann man grossere Fisch fangen als 100 gr Was machen denn die einheimischen ,wie fangen die ihre Fische ? Ich kenne diese Küste nicht,wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast ,was ich auch geschrieben hatte,also bitte ich doch einfach nachsichtiger zu sein. G.Tortugaf:vik:


 
 #6Sehe ich genauso! Habe vor etlichen Jahren mal einige Tage auf Shimoni Eiland verbracht. (An der Grenze zu Tansania) Noch von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung - Erst einige kleinere Rochen und dann von einer kleinen Mole mit Pilker(!) und vorgeschalteter Makrelenfliege beim 3.Wurf einen Hammerbiss bekommen und einen ca. 6-7 Pfd. Bonito erwischt.(Auf die Fliege) Das wäre mit einer guten Hechtrute auch kein sonderliches Problem. Beim nächsten Wurf gabs nen Knacks und die olle Teleskoprute, extra für diesen Urlaub erworben, war 10 cm kürzer. Damit hatte sich das Angeln dann auch erledigt. 
Nicht jeder kann oder will sich Big Game fischen leisten! Nach Anbruch der Dunkelheit mit stabiler Brandungsrute und Köderfisch bringt auch so manche Überraschung von großen Rochen bis hin zu Haien!!:q
TL
Andreas


----------



## zulu

*AW: Strand-Angeln / Big Game / Kenia Diani Beach*

Hier und dort gibt es auch in der Gegend um Malindi Luecken im Riff wo dann dicke Fische in das flache Wasser kommen.
Erstmal die Bucht von Malindi im ganzen Bereich vor der Sabakimuendung. Hier ist Brackwasserzone mit staendig wechselnden Stroemungskanten zum Meerwasser. Das ist abhaengig von Windrichtung und Staerke, sowie von der Wasserfuehrung des Flusses und von Ebbe und Flut.
Das Flusswasser ist fast immer trueb, und so kann man sich ein Bild machen wo gerade welche Fische sind.
Jacks Kingfische Cobia Catfish Haie und sogar eine kleine Tarponart kommen immer wieder in Wurfweite. Eine gute brandungstaugliche Rute
und eine 6500 Baitr. mit viel geflochtener drauf muss es dann schon sein. Koeder der etwas zaehere Tintenfisch oder Garnelen. Fuer grosse Fische ganze Koefis.
Nordlich von Malindi bei dem Ort Ngomeni rechts von dem
Faehr und Hafenplatz wo die Versorgungsschiffe fuer die St.Markoplattform liegen und abfahren ist ein sehr guter tief abfallender Sandstrand ein hot spot.
Nicht immer sind die Fische da aber sie kommen Tag und Nacht immer wieder mal vorbei und dann muss man eben da sein.
An solchen Plätzen waere ein gutes  hochwertiges Kajak oder Reisekanu schon etwas wert man sollte  nur nicht allein sein und keine Haie reizen.
Von dem Hafen in Ngomeni kann man auch sehr leicht paddelnder Weise in Richtung Ngomeni Roc raus.
Ein super Platz zum poppern vom Boot.
Nach Ngomeni moeglichst zu zweit und mit dem Taxi von Malindi aus hinfahren. Wo das ist weiss Taxifahrer Rama der steht immer am MSFC und transportiert Big Gamer.
Ein bekannter Brandungsangler der hier schon lange fischt und viele Erfahrungen gesammelt hat ,hat immer einen Aufpasser fuer seine Ausruestung dabei. Der steht oder sitzt immer hinter ihm und passt auf, weil staendig Leute manchmal lautlos kommen und irgendwas wollen. So kann er sich voll auf die Bisse konzentrieren. 
Ich denke mal es gibt da noch andere Plaetze als diese Zwei von mir vorgeschlagenen.
                                   Z.


----------

